# About PR?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have an EP. In another forum, an American told me that I cannot get PR because I am too old (47), and will not be knocking up any Singaporean woman.

He said they only give PR to foreigners that plan to marry a Singaporean and have babies.

He further stated that my girlfriend (also 47, and a Q pass holder) does not give birth to a Singaporean baby by the time she is 50, she will be deported by the government.

I think he is "full of it". 

Your thoughts?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with you.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I agree with you.


I kind of figured his advice was a bit far fetched. 

You think maybe his PR was denied so he is mad or something?  Hahahaha


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the 'friend's sounds like some guy who was talking to me about Singapore, before I came here .. that was a dozen year ago .. 

He was like "singapore is clinical in everything - heck they even have microchips on trees and every house is monitored for anti-govt stuff .. and you must never say anything against the govt - you will be traced within an hour and locked up .. "

Damn, so many years later, I when my car got broken into, the cops turned up and got the finger print, but took them 3 days before they caught the culprit ..

And same friend said Singapore govt will not approve marriages among graduates and non-graduates - so only masters are allowed to marry etc .. etc .. 

Seriously, your friend is full of "IT" like the 'advisor' of mine ..


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought so. I am sure the S'pore government has its faults, but on a whole I think they make a good effort. So far they have earned my respect, but I am not a voter so my respect is moot.

Think about it. If they only give PR to people who are having babies they are shooting themselves in the foot. The cost of pre-natl, post-natl, a delivery room, and primary school wipes out any and all taxes paid in by the individual, or couple. It only makes sense to let people like me have PR because I am paying far more taxes than I will ever consume.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> the 'friend's sounds like some guy who was talking to me about Singapore, before I came here .. that was a dozen year ago ..
> 
> He was like "Singapore is cynical in everything - heck they even have microchips on trees and every house is monitored for anti-govt stuff .. and you must never say anything against the govt - you will be traced within an hour and locked up .. "
> 
> Seriously, your friend is full of "IT" like the 'adviser' of mine ..


Hahaha Maybe he is the same guy. I am pretty sure he said he was American, and that he had been an expat for about 30 years. I had posted about three simple questions. Some could be answered with a simple YES or NO. He criticized me, and said all the crap that I mentioned above. I asked how he justified such rudeness, and what I did to piss him off. It reminded me of when I was in grade school. You know how kids will repeat your question back at you with a nasal voice. 

I remember a similar experience when I had trouble with my Samsung phone. I went to an Android forum, and asked a simple question like "How do I disable the voice assistant?". I was told something like, "This forum is for grown ups, so ask your daddy to return the phone and buy you an Apple iPhone because you are too gay to use a grown up phone". 

I deleted my account in both cases because the moderators would not punish such rude behavior even though I had reported the users in both cases..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> I remember a similar experience when I had trouble with my Samsung phone. I went to an Android forum, and asked a simple question like "How do I disable the voice assistant?". I was told something like, "This forum is for grown ups, so ask your daddy to return the phone and buy you an Apple iPhone because you are too gay to use a grown up phone".


yah, especially in Techie forums - quite often newbies don't bother to read up on the past posts and it does get irritating when 90% of the board has threads of subjects asked again and again .. like "how much is an apartment rental" or "what is my salary .. " and the like .. 

As for the gay thing- well .. nothing to say ..  scary .. yes .. 

I am not a mod, so fret not ..


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe everything is possible and depend upon individual situation. In my case, I'm Chinese American born in Taiwan and staying ny for 20± years. I applied my pr last year (age 48) and got approved for all my family of 5. But I think I might move to HK as all family like hk than sg. Hope this helps and encourage. I'm an unixpro as sa since 95


----------



## Shiritori3 (Feb 24, 2013)

A friend of mine (Australian, 40-ish) is applying for his family (wife is Chinese, 1 daughter, 1 son) and has been hearing in [casual pub conversation - so grains of salt all around] that his/their chances are higher than some, particularly re his son sticking around for national service when 18. He said he's ok with that and that it will do his son some good. 

I'd also heard that those who take a similar approach but then the son skips the country before 18 may find that the son is banned? again - pub level discussions...




Linuxpro said:


> I have an EP. In another forum, an American told me that I cannot get PR because I am too old (47), and will not be knocking up any Singaporean woman.
> 
> He said they only give PR to foreigners that plan to marry a Singaporean and have babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Shiritori3 said:


> A friend of mine (Australian, 40-ish) is applying for his family (wife is Chinese, 1 daughter, 1 son) and has been hearing in [casual pub conversation - so grains of salt all around] that his/their chances are higher than some, particularly re his son sticking around for national service when 18. He said he's ok with that and that it will do his son some good.
> 
> I'd also heard that those who take a similar approach but then the son skips the country before 18 may find that the son is banned? again - pub level discussions...


yah .. like those who have girls for children are not preferred .. I hear this often but I keep my thoughts to myself

Even if they get PR, the govt can't force the male child to do NS, if he or his father decides to scoot out .. 

and those who's kids scoot, banned ? yah right ..and pub talk ..


----------



## BeenThereExpat (Feb 24, 2013)

From my knowledge and experience I find salary and working experience is also very important factor.

Having married a Singaporean is only one of the factor.

Having said above, Singapore govenment is tightening PR approvals. 
Many of my friends and families have had their PR applications rejected recently.

I don't mean to discourage you. Just stating the facts.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have no children, and I am single. I had a vasectomy (26 years ago), but I did not see that asked on the application. They also do not ask about membership in Childfree clubs. Haha

I make about 99k a year, and have 16 years of experience.

I have about 1/4 million USD in my USA social security account, and over 125k USD in savings in US bank accounts. I have about 10k here in Singapore. 

I have been here six months. What else could they ask for?


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

The PR policy was very much relaxed only in the past several years, and I'm afraid you've missed the boat. Given the current political climate, it has reverted back more to what it has always been before, and from an expat perspective, is probably no worse than policies anywhere else in the world (eg. US/EU). One of the main criteria for PR is rootedness. You probably just have to do your time in Singapore, clocking up the years, which shouldn't be a problem if you are intent on staying anyway. The govt has probably been burnt from having too many people get their PRs, reaped some benefits (eg. flipping property and inflating the market), then scooted off after a few years, never to be heard again. Given your professional profile, I believe granting you PR is just a matter of time... You main concern now would probably only be that you need to keep your employment, as your current visa is based on that. 

Also, don't forget that with PR comes CPF obligations too. 20% of your salary will be locked up by the govt till the legislated retirement age, and even then you can only retrieve any amount above a minimum cutoff, with the remainder to be disbursed monthly till it runs out.


----------

